# compound barebow



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Due to a shoulder injury i'm hangin up my flatbow and shooting my CON3.
I want to shoot Bowhunter class no sights and fingers, has anyone had the same problem and how difficult was the transition.


----------



## Barebowarchery (Aug 19, 2003)

*bare compound*

I know in the IBO; the hunter class' shooters are putting up numbers that a multi-time world champion couldn't compair to, even at 35 yards. The competition is stiff and may not be very fair to us. Still fun beating some of em' on the local courses though. Try IBO's MCU class. We'd love to have ya.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

I tried it for about six months and can tell you it's not easy. Most good instintive archers sight down the arrow using a very high anchor point which is unlike any anchor point you have used before. Go for it. It's a truely different experience. You never know you could be a natural..


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I started shooting my compound bare bow about 2 years ago due to ongoing rotator problems. Prior to that I spent about 15 years with recurves and long bows.

I am primarily a hunter, and not a competitor. However, I do shoot a lot, and spend a lot of time bareshafting etc trying to get my equipment just right.

With a recurve, I shot three under, and anchor with my index finger to a tooth. It is not a particularly high ancor, but seems to accomodate alignment. It gives me the same sight picture as I used to get shooting my recuve with split and anchoring with the middle finger.

With the compound, I shoot a fairly thin cordovan tab, draw with three under, and then drop the bottom finger. The sight pic was real close to the recurve, and the transition wasn't hard (hunting with it). I've killed a number of deer with that set up. The let off is hugely helpful on game. And of course what you and I think of as fast (220fps) is what most of these guys conisder slow.:smile: 

I am still learning the finer points of the compound set up. I had the super soft cams on my Conqest, but am now changing over to the other cam (mini max I think) to see if I like the hard wall better. 

I do have a tech bow, but man I love the bare bow stuff.

Have fun.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I posted this on another thread, but if you want to get really fired up about hunting with a bare bow compound, you need to see Tim Well' videos. They are awesome. Several running shots, some wing shooting, and just an all round good time shooting a Conquest bare bow at game.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks chaps for your helpful replies, i'm looking forward to tryin it out now, can't hunt over here in the UK, but i will be shooting 3D. I also have to shoot split fingers as per the NFAS rules, so my anchor will be very close to my flatbow, without the cant and a little longer draw.

Mitchell sounds good, do you have a link.


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

mick uk,
shot bare bow years ago have recently came back to it. I think once you get you bow set up for it you will have a ball! I don't hunt but i bet the feelings the same when you hit your target. good luck!


----------



## Flip35 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey all.

I currently shoot a Reflex Excursion barebow. It's the only way I have ever shot, and I love it. There aren't many better feelings than picturing the arrow's flight in your head, aiming, and making it go exactly where you wanted it to go. It doesn't seem to happen every time for me, but when it does, it's money. 

I think it's more of an elite form of Archery. Don't get me wrong I have a certain respect for sight shooters with releases and the like. But I do enjoy the look on their faces when a barebow shooter is right on their tail on a field round. I don't mean any disrespect, we're all out there to have fun. 

Anyhow, it's good to know there are other barebow compound shooters out there, at most leagues and some shoots in my area, I am usually the freak! But ya know what? I wouldn't have it any other way. =)


----------



## Mike Wallace (Jan 15, 2007)

this is my first post on ArcheryTalk. I joined to get info on barebow compounds, but from a little different perspective - teaching barebow to 3rd and 4th graders.

I teach the NASP program with the Genesis and Mini-Genesis. I think it is great to start kids instinctively but I don't have the time to give them the reps.

How would you start teaching 15 kids how to aim using three fingers under, anchor at the corner of the mouth and under the jawbone?

Hope I'm not hijacking this thread but it looked like the best place to start.

Thanks for any ideas.

Mike Wallace


----------

